# Anyone else lease their cars from local Rideshare car lease programs in AZ



## Ridesharefam (Jul 1, 2017)

So we have been leasing our car for $325 a week from a local rideshare company. And they love to advertise that they pay all repairs, insurance etc. But we had the opportunity to purchase a car thru a new rideshare car purchase program and only paid $500 down with payments of $155 every week. My question is do you all think that it is a good idea to continue to use the car we are purchasing for $155 a week thru the new program and we own the vehicle. Or should we of continued to lease a car for $325 a week? We have been thinking with the $600 a month we are saving from leasing from local companies more than makes up for the money we were spending locally to lease. What do you all think?


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

Ridesharefam said:


> So we have been leasing our car for $325 a week from a local rideshare company.


Good question...I am new and rented a vehicle through Enterprise for Uber. It costs $271 per week after taxes and insurance is included. I like the fact that I can put wear and tear on their vehicle rather than mine.

I did not know they had a rideshare "purchase program." How does that work? Where can I find the info on that? What kind of car did you get?


----------



## DEEP3R (Mar 20, 2017)

I have tried in every which way to figure out how you can be profitable doing that. We have a local company here that charges $280 a week for a Prius. The math just doesn't add up to make it worth it. I bought my car in March. I have added new tires, sway bar end links, brakes, and oil changes. That was all at a total cost of $1000. I also have my car payment. With the money I would be saving driving my own car, the cost of leasing acar like that, I can pay my current vehicle off in 13 months, and if I wanted to get a new car then I would. Get rid of that expensve lease.


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

DEEP3R said:


> I have tried in every which way to figure out how you can be profitable doing that. We have a local company here that charges $280 a week for a Prius. The math just doesn't add up to make it worth it. I bought my car in March. I have added new tires, sway bar end links, brakes, and oil changes. That was all at a total cost of $1000. I also have my car payment. With the money I would be saving driving my own car, the cost of leasing acar like that, I can pay my current vehicle off in 13 months, and if I wanted to get a new car then I would. Get rid of that expensve lease.


Don't forget one big piece you're missing here.......DEPRECIATION...I put over 1,000 miles on my car in one week. Your larger maintenance expenses are coming as your milage goes up. Idiots spilling beer in my car, throwing up, funky, milage, brakes, timing chain, transmission, tires and depreciation....are all adding up................


----------



## DEEP3R (Mar 20, 2017)

They may add up, but they are not going to add up enough to spend almost a $1000 a month on a car. I do not care about depreciation. I am not going to trade the car in when it is paid off anyway. I will continue to use until I can't anymore or until the wheels fall off. 

When you think of depreciation you are thinking of money lost on the cost of using your vehicle. Why throw money away because of depreciation when you are spending way more money to avoid depreciation to begin with? I also have an extended warranty on my vehicle. 

If you are keeping the vehicle properly maintained you will get back all of the money you put into it. Almost $800 a month on a car, that at the end you have nothing and all of that money lost. 

I thought the same thing when I almost pulled the trigger on the lease, the math just doesn't add up.


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

Yeah, you may be right. I'm paying $1,200 a month but that also includes insurance. This is my first week so we'll see how it goes. One guy bought a $3,000 Honda. Put $1,000 into it and uses it solely for Uber and Lyft.

It's a lot of money to rent! It is...............


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

Here is a car you can also lease for the same money. Put it on Black and ride in style to work.


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

Titanium Uber said:


> Here is a car you can also lease for the same money. Put it on Black and ride in style to work.


The only issue is mileage.....I get unlimited mileage....You will be limited with that Jag.


----------

